# What happen in china?



## ninahlt (Feb 3, 2020)

Who know what happens in China?


----------



## ninahlt (Feb 3, 2020)

Anybody watch the news?


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

Are you referring to the 2019 Novel Coronavirus? 
Hundreds of people are dead and cases get higher every day. Countries closed their borders so that the Chinese won't be able to transmit the disease immediately. I wonder what's taking too long for the cure to be made if they already have the formula. Is it really a government movement to stop the rally in the country? Innocent people are affected and it's like watching the series Kingdom come to life.


----------



## lancer33 (Feb 10, 2020)

The thing looks worse than what the Chinese authorities admit.


----------

